# CASTING CALL: Americans moving abroad for their fiances!



## OverseasLove12

Hi Expat Forum! 

The producers that brought you 90 Day Fiancé are searching for men & women who are currently in a long distance relationship with someone overseas and are planning to leave everything behind in America to live with them in a foreign country! 

Are you in a LONG DISTANCE relationship with someone from another country? 
Are you planning on LEAVING AMERICA to start your lives together overseas? 
Is this your FIRST TIME visiting them in their country? 
Are you ENGAGED and planning your wedding in a country you’ve never been to? 

If so, we want to hear from you! PLEASE MESSAGE ME! Please include pictures, contact info and a brief summary of your story.


----------

